# First blow out - Nottingham



## Dunkelbrau (22/12/13)

I pitched active Nottingham into two brews yesterday, an American Pale Ale I brewed and a Bacchus London Porter from the recent bulk buy. 

Both pitched at 18. I came home today and found the London porter bursting out of the top!


----------



## dicko (22/12/13)

Even at reasonably low ale ferment temps, Notto will do that, it can be quite violent at times h34r: :lol:


----------



## law-of-ohms (22/12/13)

your fermenters are on their sides!, no wonder its leaking everywhere 

:lol:

But seriously that is an active ferment, i'll have to try some nottingham!


----------



## Bribie G (22/12/13)

The Rottweiler of yeasts. However it can strip out hop and malt flavour, but it makes a good neutral beer, especially fake lagers as it will chomp away happily down to 14 degrees. Might get myself some for the summer as true lagering takes up such a long time for so little beer :unsure:


----------



## beerkravin (22/12/13)

Bribie G said:


> The Rottweiler of yeasts. However it can strip out hop and malt flavour, but it makes a good neutral beer.


Nottingham should be banished! terrible, horrible yeast! I could still produce a better beer by using 100% pilsner malt, a single bittering addition and US-05 
seriously though, it's a great yeast for stripping flavours as bribie g has said, it can also be an aggressive yeast. i have done a side by side with nottingham and us-05, just a pale ale. the nottingham was more active, fermented quicker and dropped quicker and brighter but the life was gone from it too. not a big fan of the nottingham at all.


----------



## labels (22/12/13)

Bribie G said:


> The Rottweiler of yeasts. However it can strip out hop and malt flavour, but it makes a good neutral beer, especially fake lagers as it will chomp away happily down to 14 degrees. Might get myself some for the summer as true lagering takes up such a long time for so little beer :unsure:


Now THAT is just pure laziness. A true lager is a true lager, no psuedo fako ale is going to fool anybody. A lager takes 35 days from woe to go, not that long really


----------



## Ross (22/12/13)

Jurt, Nottingham is my yeast of choice in our Porter. Don't listen to those that dismiss it as a terrible yeast. Won many an award using it and my favourite English ipa (meantime) uses it. You just need to learn how and when to use it Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## white.grant (22/12/13)

Nottingham is one of my favourite dry yeasts, providing you've mashed on the higher side it comes in nice and malty for milds and IPAs especially.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (22/12/13)

Ross said:


> Jurt, Nottingham is my yeast of choice in our Porter. Don't listen to those that dismiss it as a terrible yeast. Won many an award using it and my favourite English ipa (meantime) uses it. You just need to learn how and when to use it Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I originally grabbed it to try in a couple of different brews, but i read on your FWK page that you recommend it in the Porter, so it swayed me from pitching S-05 into the Bushfire until i can grab some Wyeast.

Im not put off, after reading, ive seen some positive and negatives to using it, and i have it in both an APA and your London Porter. If the APA comes out worse off, then i know not to use it in one again.



Grantw said:


> Nottingham is one of my favourite dry yeasts, providing you've mashed on the higher side it comes in nice and malty for milds and IPAs especially.


I went for 68 degrees for the APA. There is always opinions going both ways, and the beauty is trying it out to see what you like, and never saying never.. or never again if something doesn't work! Theres always more than 1 approach.

Im sure i'll have some tasty brews either way! 

Im just excited to see such active fermentation! Ive only really ever had the 1-2 L worth of headspace taken up, i went and grabbed SWMBO who was equally pleased haha


----------



## beerkravin (22/12/13)

i must admit, it's been a long time since ive used it and when i have its been on EPAs or pales. for english styles i like my 1469 and for stouts i prefer 1084. for IPA's i really like WLP090 and WLP051
i guess its all subjective to taste


----------



## Ross (22/12/13)

For the record, I personally don't like Notto in apa's, but here's hoping it turns out alright...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Parks (23/12/13)

The thing I found with Nottingham is keeping it under control. You have to pitch cool but have your temp control ready to pounce or it runs away and ferments out in 48hrs.

It's a stellar yeast for low temp and ability to floc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mje1980 (23/12/13)

Never liked notto much but might try the high mash, cool ferment temp. I normally mash low for everything so might explain why I didn't like the results.


----------



## TidalPete (23/12/13)

> The thing I found with Nottingham is keeping it under control. You have to pitch cool but have your temp control ready to pounce or it runs away and ferments out in 48hrs.


+1

No faux lagers for me thanks, but as an ale fermented at 16/17 deg c max it's neutrality in a London Ale-type recipe allows the hops to shine with that typical ESB touch & that's what makes it one of my favourite Pommy dry yeasts.
Used to push Notto's buttons by fermenting around 19/20 but found lower temps served much better & without the hassle of a blow-off tube,.


----------



## white.grant (23/12/13)

Ironically, I pitched about 500ml of WLP001 slurry on an APA yesterday, lucky there was a stack of headroom in the fermenter cause it topped out this morning


----------



## DeGarre (29/12/13)

Compared to S04 Notty lets the hops show whereas S04 is more fruity with English ester-profile.


----------



## jimi (29/12/13)

I'm very happy with Notto in my altbiers and rather it to kolsch yeasts and 1007. I always ferment at around 14C and drauflassen. No esters and very clean very quick without krausen eruptions


----------

